# Free Classical Guitar Lesson PDF



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

This was found as a link on another forum that I frequent. On this website is a download to a 102 page PDF with notation and lessons along with links on the website to video examples. 

Classical Guitar Method Volume 1 (PDF)


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

Thanks for posting that.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Kenmac said:


> This was found as a link on another forum that I frequent. On this website is a download to a 102 page PDF with notation and lessons along with links on the website to video examples.
> 
> Classical Guitar Method Volume 1 (PDF)


I downloaded that one years ago - I use a number of the tunes for beginner fingerstyle students.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for the link. Reminds me of my Aaron Shear Vol.1 classical method I got back in 1987 or so.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

You're welcome everybody. I noticed there's a book of the PDF available on Amazon but it costs 22 dollars or so. Still, that's not a bad price.


----------

